# Madone Pics



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

There have been some requests for more pics of my new Madone from other thread. Pics of both Campy Hyperon Carbon tubulars and Bontrager Race-X-Lites installed. Also have swapped the shorty 75mm stem (that came with size 50cm bike) for more appropriate 100mm.


----------



## Mad-One (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. Very nice, i hope my bike is coming soon. 

Greetz Mad-One


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

And in my size as well. First one I saw in the flesh was at the London bike show in September. Curiously, it wasn't drawing that much attention. The finish on that bike was quite reflective and look silvery at times. Is your similar in appearance when the light reflects off the frame?

Every review I've read indicates that the back triangle is incredibly stiff, to the point of being uncomfortable. What's your view on the stiffness and ride quality. Also, what did you ride before, or currently, that we might be able to use as a base of reference?

Nice looking bike and wheel sets. What's up with the Eggbeaters?

PS- I hope the shop you bought it from let you swap out the stem at no cost. Interesting that it would come with a 75mm.


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I was at the trek factory store the other day (one of the benefits of living 20 miles from waterloo) and they had a madone (in my size!) didn't think they would let the poor looking college student take the flagship $4500 bike for a test ride, though. Actually, i was looking at the lemond Tete de course and just noticed the madone by it. I thought it was kinf of underwhelming in person, compared to the pictures i've seen. the aero tubes on the frame didn't jump out like i thought they would. i thought it was 'just' a 5900 until i took a closer look! I was rather suprised


----------



## aejc (Jun 9, 2004)

My Madone arrived today, the chain protector is still on, and my pedals have yet to arrive, but here it is:


----------

